# Kathleen Turner



## hortoen (Mar 18, 2008)

I know she was already chubby the last years but when I saw the most recent pics I thought only WOW.
Is it only me or has she piled on a lot of weight in the last months? 

View attachment kt3.jpg


View attachment kt4.jpg


View attachment kt5.jpg


View attachment kt6.jpg


View attachment kt7.jpg


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

She has packed on a bit, I wouldn't say piled it on or anything. She looks good finally starting to fit into the Jessica Rabbit role


----------



## HugeFan (Mar 18, 2008)

She's been gaining weight for awhile now, probably for a variety of reasons. I know she's battled alcoholism; believe there are some pics from a few years ago of her singing at some club, having fallen off the wagon that night--she looked pretty rough. Of course she's gone from sex symbol, to playing Chandler's drag queen father on Friends.

These pics though, she looks fairly healthy at least.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 18, 2008)

Several years ago the very brave KT played the role of Mrs. Robinson in a London stage production of "The Graduate".. tongues wagged. Hopefully there were at least a few FAs in the audience enjoying the show.

I admire her. She is without pretense in every interview I've seen with her. She seems naturally thick, happy, and thankfully botox-free.


----------



## ravfa (Mar 18, 2008)

hortoen said:


> I know she was already chubby the last years but when I saw the most recent pics I thought only WOW.
> Is it only me or has she piled on a lot of weight in the last months?



Did you ever see the Steve Martin flick _The Man With Two Brains_? She wears a fat suit at the end. . .life imitating art now?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Mar 18, 2008)

Ann Uumellmahaye... lol. I love that movie - I'm a dork!

I've always enjoyed Kathleen Turner. She's beautiful - still.


----------



## captious2 (Mar 20, 2008)

She is much heavier now and older. She was delightful in so many movies and I enjoyed them all. I am not bothered by the changes; I wish her good health and happiness.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 20, 2008)

ravfa i was going to make that comment myself...great film!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2008)

Anyone else like Jewel of Nile?


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow...I'm so used to Kathleen Turned in Peggy Sue Got Married, but with age and battles with substances, she still looks good. As long as she's happy its all good


----------



## Jes (Mar 21, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Several years ago the very brave KT played the role of Mrs. Robinson in a London stage production of "The Graduate".. tongues wagged. Hopefully there were at least a few FAs in the audience enjoying the show.
> 
> I admire her. She is without pretense in every interview I've seen with her. She seems naturally thick, happy, and thankfully botox-free.



I saw her last winter from the 3rd row at Lincoln Center--Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?

I needed a drink during the intermission. Dang.


----------



## SexybbwChanel (Mar 21, 2008)

I adore Kathleen Turner...she has always been an idol of mine. Has anyone seen her in "Crimes of Passion"? I was amazed at how flat chested she was in her nude scenes. I am glad she has some fuller curves now,only makes her more gorgeous.A real classy lady!


----------



## Neen (Mar 21, 2008)

She looks amazing!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 1, 2008)

i LOVE her. i think "serial mom" is her best ever film.. but thats just cause i love john waters.. "the man with two brains" is another classic.. "dr hufffuurrrrr"!! muwahaha brilliant!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 1, 2008)

I love her, saw her very recently on UK breakfast television. I hadn't realised the terrible time she has had with rheumatoid arthritis, she is so brave, living with constant pain like that. I love her voice too and the way she is down to earth and doesn't suffer fools gladly. She is SUCH a refreshing change from the typical spoilt rotten, utterly self-obsessed Hollywood types.


----------



## rita.jones56 (Apr 9, 2008)

I like her and I think she is still beautiful. Looks like a different person though.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been a fan of hers forever. Serial Mom is my favorite of her movies, with Romancing the Stone a very close second. She also has one of the sexiest voices ever!!!


----------



## curt (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw her back in the late 90's in one-woman show as T. Bankhead -- she was deliciously ripe (voluptuous) back then. Now she looks rather matronly, NOT sexy. Yes, her battle with rheumatoid arthritis is "heroic", but she has paid a price for the "battle" with alcoholism. She does not look well for her age.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2008)

curt said:


> Saw her back in the late 90's in one-woman show as T. Bankhead -- she was deliciously ripe (voluptuous) back then. Now she looks rather matronly, NOT sexy. Yes, her battle with rheumatoid arthritis is "heroic", but she has paid a price for the "battle" with alcoholism. She does not look well for her age.



She did say that one of the reasons she drank to excess was _because_ of the RA. I doubt she was worried about whether or not guys would still find her deliciously ripe, when she was trying to cope ( not in a good way, no doubt ) with the real pain ( physical and emotional ) of her condition. I had an Aunt with the worst kind of arthritis you could imagine. You better believe the pain changed her..but..her heart and soul remained untouched.

Oh, and, you don't think she looks ' sexy '. Does not mean that is some sort of...fact.


----------



## wistful (Apr 21, 2008)

curt said:


> Saw her back in the late 90's in one-woman show as T. Bankhead -- she was deliciously ripe (voluptuous) back then. Now she looks rather matronly, NOT sexy. Yes, her battle with rheumatoid arthritis is "heroic", but she has paid a price for the "battle" with alcoholism. She does not look well for her age.




You do realize that a great deal of the "changes" to her physical appearance can be attributed to her having to take a medication, which is absolutely notorious for its side effects.Steroids are infamous for the changes they can cause in a persons body..weight gain in unusual places .. severe bloating in the face and stomach etc..R.A. can be an excruiatingly painful disease and I hope that she has found some measure of relief.I happen to still think she's sexy..not that it matters all that much.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 21, 2008)

curt said:


> Saw her back in the late 90's in one-woman show as T. Bankhead -- she was deliciously ripe (voluptuous) back then. Now she looks rather matronly, NOT sexy. Yes, her battle with rheumatoid arthritis is "heroic", but she has paid a price for the "battle" with alcoholism. She does not look well for her age.



She's 54 and I think she looks pretty darn good. I wonder how you're gonna look at 54?


----------



## curt (Apr 28, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She's 54 and I think she looks pretty darn good. I wonder how you're gonna look at 54?



How would that be relavent to the matter at hand? In any case, 54 is hardly a state of decreptitude. How do you think you'll look at 54? Still dressing up for Comic-Con?


----------



## curt (Apr 28, 2008)

"Oh, and, you don't think she looks ' sexy '. Does not mean that is some sort of...fact."

No, not anymore (or less) of a "fact" than those who find her "sexy." But I most definitely do not find her sexy anymore. I think Kathy Bates is more attractive than Ms. Turner at this point, in my estimate.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

curt said:


> How would that be relavent to the matter at hand? In any case, 54 is hardly a state of decreptitude. How do you think you'll look at 54? Still dressing up for Comic-Con?



You said "she doesn't look well for her age" so um, her age is relevant to that, no? 

I was 48 when that pic was taken. Never dressed up, FA_man_Stan made that avatar. Post a pic of yourself so we can see how well you look for your age.

Oh, and learn to spell "relevant" and "decrepitude" - you'll probably need those words when you're 54.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 28, 2008)

My point(s) being, Curt:

1) It's a lot harder to look amazing at 54. Compare her with a lot of other 54-year-olds and you'll see.

2) It's not hers or any woman's responsibility to make us "find her 'sexy'."

3) You don't know how you'll look at 54.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 28, 2008)

And lets not forget how it is still ok for a man of 40 to be lined and wrinkled, but, a woman is told to keep working at looking as unblemished as possible, for as long as possible.

Young looking is not the only beauty.

We are too used to seeing unnatural looking women at advanced ages. If a person compares youth as as the epitome of amazing..women can never win, without a heaping helping of heartache and being made to feel invisible. If you can see the beauty in the changes of the seasons....try and see it in human beings...oh, I mean...women.


----------



## Red (Apr 28, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anyone else like Jewel of Nile?



I'm more of a Romancing the Stone fan myself.  *Joooan Wilder, theeee Joan Wildeeer.....?* (followed by some fantastically cheesy music and a car chase, love it!)

I think she has one of the best voices in Hollywood and is still fantasically gorgeous.


----------



## angel-1 (Apr 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> And lets not forget how it is still ok for a man of 40 to be lined and wrinkled, but, a woman is told to keep working at looking as unblemished as possible, for as long as possible.
> 
> Young looking is not the only beauty.
> 
> We are too used to seeing unnatural looking women at advanced ages. If a person compares youth as as the epitome of amazing..women can never win, without a heaping helping of heartache and being made to feel invisible. If you can see the beauty in the changes of the seasons....try and see it in human beings...oh, I mean...women.



I think wrinkles look nice on women. Adds character and dimension.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 28, 2008)

I read that too... she takes medication for something and it's had a big affect on her appearance. I think her face looks "puffy".... outside of that, I think she looks lovely.





wistful said:


> You do realize that a great deal of the "changes" to her physical appearance can be attributed to her having to take a medication, which is absolutely notorious for its side effects.Steroids are infamous for the changes they can cause in a persons body..weight gain in unusual places .. severe bloating in the face and stomach etc..R.A. can be an excruiatingly painful disease and I hope that she has found some measure of relief.I happen to still think she's sexy..not that it matters all that much.


----------



## curt (Apr 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> My point(s) being, Curt:
> 
> 1) It's a lot harder to look amazing at 54. Compare her with a lot of other 54-year-olds and you'll see.
> 
> ...



"I was 48 when that pic was taken. Never dressed up, FA_man_Stan made that avatar. Post a pic of yourself so we can see how well you look for your age.

Oh, and learn to spell "relevant" and "decrepitude" - you'll probably need those words when you're 54."

Well, Santa (I can call you "Santa", can't I?) I questioned what was "relevant" (yes, that was mispelled, er, misspelled) about how I will look when 54 (that was your point, right?) I mean, the discussion WAS regarding just how "hot" Ms. Turner was/is. 

Would you believe "decrepitude" was a typo? Ops, er, oops.

So folks here think KT is still beautiful. And possesses "inner beauty." Fine. A number of the comments remarked how great she still looks. Well, I happen to disagree with that last assessment. I was frank but not derogatory. Why take such offense? 

As for her age, I offerred, er, offered that I found (pesky personal opinions again) that Kathy Bates (who is older than Kathleen and was never considered a "sex cymbal", er, "sex symbol" as a younger woman vs. Turner, who was) was "sexier" now. 

As far as it not being her or ANY woman's responsibility to make us find her sexy, you need not beat that drum with me. Is this some sort of proxy arguement, er, argument? Santadude, the great feminist defender! Funny, considering that she_ was formerly _ a film siren, being "sexy" was sort of a job description.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...ews.html?in_article_id=374942&in_page_id=1773
"In the Eighties, she boasted that 'on a night when I feel really good about myself, I can walk into a room, and if a man doesn't look at me he's probably gay.'" Hmmm... 

Nevertheless, she's a damn good actress, which is why she continues to work.

You can go ahead and get the last word if you feel the need. I won't feel the need to respond again to this thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 30, 2008)

curt said:


> As far as it not being her or ANY woman's responsibility to make us find her sexy, you need not beat that drum with me. Is this some sort of proxy arguement, er, argument? Santadude, the great feminist defender! Funny, considering that she_ was formerly _ a film siren, being "sexy" was sort of a job description.



Not a proxy argument, it's how I feel. I consider myself a feminist. It bothers me that women are held to these standards but men aren't.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 30, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> She's 54 and I think she looks pretty darn good. I wonder how you're gonna look at 54?



I won't live to see 34 hence why I'm not laughing at her in the slightest lol


----------

